# Canada: RCMP seize 20,000 marijuana plants



## LdyLunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Monday 02 Oct 2006


---
The RCMP seized more than 20,000 plants in New Brunswick during their 
annual marijuana eradication program, a force spokesman said Monday.

Operation Sabot was conducted between Aug. 22 and Sept. 19. Every year, 
the RCMP and the military scour New Brunswick for marijuana plants. They 
fly over rural areas with helicopters and conduct searches on the ground.

Sgt. Robert Powers, spokesman for the RCMP Drug Enforcement Team, said 
the plants were seized from grow operations around the province.

"They were actually spread out quite evenly, geographically speaking, 
across the province," he said. "The average grow was [relatively] small, 
probably about 100-300 plants. But in total they equal a great deal of 
marijuana."

Powers said many of the plants were still waiting to be harvested.

"In many of the cases, the buds were still on plants and the plants were 
of high quality," he said.

He said the RCMP are concerned about local grow operations because the 
drugs produced here will likely stay in New Brunswick.

"Some of it would have been exported to the [U.S.], but I think a lot of 
it would have stayed here," he said. "Aside from the organized crime 
grow [operations], where a great deal of it was leaving the province, 
these local grows have a tendancy to stay [in the province]."

No charges have been laid in connection with the drug busts.


----------



## Milk Man (Oct 4, 2006)

That would tell me that the Canadian government just got their harvest? Do you really think that they are wasting all that good herb, I would think that they are either profiting or personal use> most likely both!! I can't stand government but w/o one it would be nuts!! Juss my 2 cents T.y. you for spreading the word on some pretty interesting subjects!

                                DA MILK MAN


----------

